
One in five people who had a job in February have filed for unemployment since - noad
https://www.npr.org/sections/coronavirus-live-updates/2020/04/30/848021681/a-staggering-toll-30-million-have-filed-for-unemployment
======
shams93
This is only the tip of the iceberg at least in California they have been
aggressive about rejecting claims I get $0 help I have $0 income but I am
counted as employed because I was rejected. I also got rejected from
foodstamps they're literally trying to starve me to death

